# Where is the Classified section?



## Beebo (22 Nov 2011)

Have the For Sale sections been removed or have I missed something?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2011)

Admin is sorting it.


----------



## NormanD (22 Nov 2011)

All sale items have to go through me, before being posted on the forum, so I'm just writing checking out the first dabs list now


----------



## Shaun (22 Nov 2011)

Classifieds should be visible now to anyone with 10 or more posts.


----------



## xxmimixx (22 Nov 2011)

Yep i can see it


----------



## Cube Hooper Pro (28 Nov 2011)

Great, I was scratching my head.


----------

